# Rotten/black tooth



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

My friend asked me to post this to see if anyone had any ideas.

He has a 7 year old king charles cavalier. He noticed that one of his teeth has gone completely black. The gums around the tooth are fine, still look nice and healthy. Its just the tooth thats changed colour. Do you think the tooth has just sort of died? It doesnt seem to be bothering the dog or causing any pain.

His problem is that he does not want to put the dog under anesthetic to get it pulled out as the dog doesnt do well on any form of medication. wormers and flea treatments knock him sideways for a good few days after they have been applied. so he is obviously worried that the anesthetic could do worse. 

is there any way that the tooth could be pulled without going down that route? his vet says he wont do it any other way. i would of thought even a mild sedation would of been ok? 
or do you think it would be ok just to leave it be?


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Ducky said:


> My friend asked me to post this to see if anyone had any ideas.
> 
> He has a 7 year old king charles cavalier. He noticed that one of his teeth has gone completely black. The gums around the tooth are fine, still look nice and healthy. Its just the tooth thats changed colour. Do you think the tooth has just sort of died? It doesnt seem to be bothering the dog or causing any pain.
> 
> ...


Not gonna be taken out without anesthetic im afraid.
If left it could become infected.
If he is otherwise healthy a light GA should be, would be a fairly quick to do as well


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ducky said:


> My friend asked me to post this to see if anyone had any ideas.
> 
> He has a 7 year old king charles cavalier. He noticed that one of his teeth has gone completely black. The gums around the tooth are fine, still look nice and healthy. Its just the tooth thats changed colour. Do you think the tooth has just sort of died? It doesnt seem to be bothering the dog or causing any pain.
> 
> ...


A tooth that has gone black is usually a sign that it has died as opposed to rotted. Sometimes the nerve can become so damaged that in effect the tooth dies. When you get root canal, the reason they fill the tooth is to prevent it turning grey, not just to fill a hole!

It isn't good to leave it in because there will be something that has caused the tooth to die, and it could potentially create an abcess or do more harm. Abcesses are often felt but not seen also, so it would probably be best to have it out I would have thought, though I admit this is coming from human dentistry work experience


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Thing is the rot "may" start some form of infection and that can go into the bloodstream, I would personally prefer to take the tooth out, even if under a light sedation, than leave it to get worse. its not a big job to whip a tooth out the vet at work does it a lot and its a matter of seconds once the dog is out of it.

Mo


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

so it is possible to remove it under only sedation?

his vet isnt going with that idea at all. maybe ask another vet?

i can totally understand his anxiety at not wanting to put him under anesthetic. he reacts so badly to other medication/antibiotics.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Ducky said:


> so it is possible to remove it under only sedation?
> 
> his vet isnt going with that idea at all. maybe ask another vet?
> 
> i can totally understand his anxiety at not wanting to put him under anesthetic. he reacts so badly to other medication/antibiotics.


dont think they would, can take time to loosen ligament and to get tooth out, and you couldnt expect a dog which is only sedated to sit quietly and put up with it. if the dog moved at the wrong moment, its jaw could be broken with the intstruments


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would think he would need to be fully unaware and so under a strongish sedative too...

If the tooth breaks as the vet tries to get it out (which might happen, as it sounds like it could be a bit weak), he will have to chisel into the gingiva. The dog will need to keep very still really.

I think I would see what another vet said, and then just make sure they are fully aware that he doesn't react well to medication.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ok il let him know. thanks very much guys x


----------

